# Floral Florida Overnighter for 2



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

One of our favorite things to do is ride somewhere, spend the night and ride home.

We hadn't done any overnighters since we moved to Florida, something about the cold and rain cutting down on our enthusiasm. 

Well we are overnighting now and the cold and rain of the last few months sure brought out the wild flowers now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is the second weekend in a row we have done an overnighter. Last week was Bartow, this week was Brooksville. No doubt we will be doing a few more before it is time for these snowbirds to head north.

Ride your bike!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Of course after a couple of good rides there is nothing like a little R&R.

I'm next! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wedz21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pictures especially the food  not many nice looking places where i live. damn city!


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful photos, as always.
There's nothing like a hotel bed at the end of a long ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Great post-looks like a great weekend.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Great pics, awesome flowers, great bike. . .yeah, whatever.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Great pics, awesome flowers, great bike. . .yeah, whatever....


Did I mention that we rode really, really fast?


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

WOOHOO! Tandem ride!!

How does Miss M like the bullhorn bars compared to a standard drop bar?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

morryjg said:


> ....How does Miss M like the bullhorn bars compared to a standard drop bar?


I'm not sure she has ever ridden a tandem with drop bars......


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Go West young man. The Gulf coast has it goin' on.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

MB1 said:


> I'm not sure she has ever ridden a tandem with drop bars......


I guess I was wondering if she had made a comparison to riding drops on her single bikes. Not exactly the same thing but close.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Go West young man. The Gulf coast has it goin' on....[/IMG]


Oh my!

BTW Yes, we are looking at a West Coast (of Florida) trip before he head North for the summer.


----------



## PMK (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you post the route anywhere?

You mentioned Bartow and Brooksville, these were likely the destinations, where was the start? I guessing north Orlando area.

These type of rides are some options the wife and I are discussing. There's only so much South Florida AIA a team can endure, and riding west of the intercontinental can have it's moments.

PK


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

PMK said:


> Did you post the route anywhere?
> 
> You mentioned Bartow and Brooksville, these were likely the destinations, where was the start? I guessing north Orlando area.....
> PK


We live and start from Claremont. We don't really have written down routes, we kind of make up things up as we go along although if you had a specific destination I could probably put something together.

BTW I am posting this in our hotel room in Tarpon Springs as we are on a 2 day tour of the area...... report to follow soon.


----------

